# 1994 Univega Alpina score, SN# S32E12301269762271E3



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Just picked this beauty up. It's in really good shape. Glad it had the cable donuts on the top tube routing. I think I want to take it back to its roots and make it rigid. Should I go threaded or threadless? Maybe threaded to keep it more retro. Want to get some thumbies too. I love the Ringle seatpost QR.

Do you think I should polish the crank? I think silver cranks would help accent the rims.










edit: oh, and does anyone know the paint code for these? I highly doubt I'll find an original fork.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Fail. Picture is too clear.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

is this thread FB's attempt at irony? against stan? 
  
poor forum.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Sweet saddle.


----------



## 415m3 (Mar 16, 2004)

PM sent. How much do you want for it?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> is this thread FB's attempt at irony? against stan?
> 
> poor forum.


Irony isn't the word you're looking for.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Irony isn't the word you're looking for.


I believe Colker1 meant "satire" but I don't see anything to indicate a specific reference to any poster. A flamingo and dripping bike would be clear indicia of targeted satire.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

colker1 said:


> is this thread FB's attempt at irony? against stan?
> 
> poor forum.





bushpig said:


> I believe Colker1 meant "satire" but I don't see anything to indicate a specific reference to any poster. A flamingo and dripping bike would be clear indicia of targeted satire.


It's pretty obvious...I'm sure glad you guys (and you know who YOU are) are able to amuse yourselves so easily. 

But I'll play along...It is a nice bike, glad you picked it up FB. Great score :thumbsup:

Coming soon.....a reply from aka/cousineddie or FB himself........wait for it...wait for it....


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for a great thread Rupert Pupkin.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

da'HOOV said:


> It's pretty obvious...I'm sure glad you guys (and you know who YOU are) are able to amuse yourselves so easily.
> 
> But I'll play along...It is a nice bike, glad you picked it up FB. Great score :thumbsup:
> 
> Coming soon.....a reply from aka/cousineddie or FB himself........wait for it...wait for it....


I'll bite, why is it obvious? Your bikes are usually higher end than this but in worse condition. I really don't see the the similarities.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Would that be the "art" of satire? (stolen with pride  )


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Just picked this beauty up. It's in really good shape. Glad it had the cable donuts on the top tube routing. I think I want to take it back to its roots and make it rigid. Should I go threaded or threadless? Maybe threaded to keep it more retro. Want to get some thumbies too. I love the Ringle seatpost QR.
> 
> Do you think I should polish the crank? I think silver cranks would help accent the rims.
> 
> ...


It's not a 94, it's a 93.

The bike was orig with the suspension fork. It was a threadless headset. Rapidfire was stock on the bike. The seatpost QR is a 'Concept', and it was the Univega house brand.

Also had a steep, bordering on twitchy head tube angle. Made a great woods bike.

Might be a blue collar bike, but it did ride pretty good. It's not a Potts, Fat, or Ritchey - but was still a $1k bike way back when. Still remember the ads with the pool halls and nuns. 

Was the first real bike I had in college. I've still got one, but I don't post it - because I know how it'd be taken here. (Which surprises me given the love for some other similar brands, but... whatever...)

JmZ


----------



## AG1 (Jun 27, 2004)

Neat bicycle. One of the first mountain bikes I ever rode was an 89 or 90 Alpina LX - loved it.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

I think Mountain Bike Action gave that thing four chainrings.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

bushpig said:


> I'll bite, why is it obvious? Your bikes are usually higher end than this but in worse condition. I really don't see the the similarities.


It's obviously an attempt at satire, what did you think I meant? Ironic, isn't it?


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

JmZ said:


> It's not a 94, it's a 93.
> 
> The bike was orig with the suspension fork. It was a threadless headset. Rapidfire was stock on the bike. The seatpost QR is a 'Concept', and it was the Univega house brand.
> 
> ...


Snap! Nice post.
.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Just picked this beauty up. It's in really good shape. Glad it had the cable donuts on the top tube routing. I think I want to take it back to its roots and make it rigid. Should I go threaded or threadless? Maybe threaded to keep it more retro. Want to get some thumbies too. I love the Ringle seatpost QR.
> 
> Do you think I should polish the crank? I think silver cranks would help accent the rims.
> 
> ...


Dude-I better not see this on eBay this weekend, it's rather frowned upon to tickle everyone here with such a gem and use us for our wealth of info just to help you make a better profit when you sell it, or in this case part it out on ebay and flip the thing! :nono:

If you do keep it, you should polish the crank arms as the stripped silver will match the bare metal chainstay...By the way, nice seat and what's that floor made of real Oak? It doesn't look like a laminate...Sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> If you do keep it, you should polish the crank arms as the stripped silver will match the bare :


I would also look into anodizing the Ringle QR purple to add some contrast? I don't think it would cost that much and IMHO it would really set that bike off.


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

da'HOOV said:


> It's pretty obvious...I'm sure glad you guys (and you know who YOU are) are able to amuse yourselves so easily.
> 
> But I'll play along...It is a nice bike, glad you picked it up FB. Great score :thumbsup:
> 
> Coming soon.....a reply from aka/cousineddie or FB himself........wait for it...wait for it....


I never would have thought it was targeted at you specifically. Afterall, unlike most of your pics of new acquisitions, the bike is clean, complete and functional. Also, there are no flamingos or weeds in the background.

But don't let me stop you from playing the victim. You are always ready and willing.:thumbsup:


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

If it has the Max Mudroom chainstays, I'm pretty sure it came with a Concept branded AMP fork.


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

djmuff said:


> Snap! Nice post.
> .


I agree. :thumbsup:


----------



## McNewbie (Apr 5, 2008)

you'll put more into fixing it up and making it really nice than you can justify spending on it...
just wrench it into rideable shape and start pedaling.

i spent a lot of time and a good bit of money tricking out my alpina for riding. it's just a pretty generic, but good quality, steel frame at the heart of it.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

That bike was stolen from me. Thank you.

-Schmitty-


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Schmitty said:


> That bike was stolen from me. Thank you.
> 
> -Schmitty-


you're welcome



a whole lotta people that were screaming "if you don't like it, move on!" seem to be in this thread


----------

